# Foto's for Fuscus



## Blackdog (Feb 20, 2011)

Did a short herp drive with Fuscus last night in the Sunshine Coast hinterland. Unfortunately his camera decided to pack it in very early in the evening so I thought I would post a couple of photo's for you mate.
It wasn't a bad night - Numerous frogs most of which eluded us on the narrow roads, Blind snakes, Brown Tree's, Small-eye's a Rough Scaled snake and a Stephen's banded as well as a couple of unidentified species (once again too quick for us - that whats happens when you get old). Then after we went our seperate ways more Blind snakes, Pink tongues and Brush Tailed possums and behind the shed when I got home a dozen or so Robust Velvet geckoes and a yearling Carpet python. Not a bad effort for a clear moonlt night.
Roughie:





Stephen's Banded:




Great barred frog




Geckos:









the Carpet:




and a Tawny - sorry about the light mate:


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 20, 2011)

Grrrrrrr!

PS. I have successfully dismantled the wayward flash (major meal) but can see very little damage that the battery caused. So hopefully a quick clean will get it going again


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 20, 2011)

nice shots! i love the banded and roughie!! did you handle them at all?


----------



## eipper (Feb 20, 2011)

Gday Mike,

Well done can you send m your ph number

Cheers,\
Scott


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 21, 2011)

It's always a successful night when you see a Stephens up there...good stuff Mike!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 21, 2011)

The Roughie and the Banded are sick!


----------

